# Follow Up to post about converting jonboat to duck blind - PICTURES



## Category6

I said I was going to jump on this little project as soon as work slowed down a little and then post up some pics. Here is what it's looking like so far (a little LAST MINUTE with teal flying all over the area right now! - but it'll be done in time barely).

I originally thought I was going to convert a 12' alumacraft I had, but we decided to buy an old 16' beater for $400 and make it big enough for me, my brother / lease partner, both our boys, a 5th shooter, and my 10 year old daughter. She loves to go with, but hasn't quite gotten ready to start shooting. She wants to but the recoil and weight of the guns still worries her and I don't want to push her into it too early. She jumps out of bed at 4 AM with her camo already on just like her older brother though, I guess if it's in your blood there ain't no fightin' it!

The only remaining step is to have a cane cutting / brushing party this Sunday and ship her out to the lease. It's going to be moved around as needed with the big 4X4 Polaris SXS, and can either be set up at the edge of a water or out in the middle, whatever the birds dictate. You hunt it by laying crossways in the bottom of the boat and sitting on a camo cushion, then lay way back with back against the side and head sticking up a little. To shoot just lean forward. There will be vertical cane behind the heads to break up the outline and nothing sticking up more than 36" above ground level. I will update with some pics after it's brushed, and then a few action pics during early teal showing it in it's natural habitat.


----------



## Category6

*Rest of pics*

The little nook at the bow is for my daughter to slide into and lay down.


----------



## water turkey2

That's a pretty good idea. A 5-man layout blind.


----------



## Mojo281

I like it!! 

Couple buddies and I thought about doing just about the same thing until by boat got stolen off our lease...


----------



## Rack Ranch

A lot of hard work went into that rig... looks nice

Wondering, do you have a dog or do you climb in and out to get your birds... If the birds do dictate that you put it in the middle, how deep is the h2o??? seems like anything over 1' deep you might have a hard time getting in and out...Walker


----------



## InfamousJ

very cool idea.. seems like alot of weight shifted on one side of the boat.. might could have alternated on sides each opening ??

cant wait for the field tests... good work.


----------



## Category6

*Pictures after adding cane*

Ready for Saturday!


----------



## CoveredUp

That is awesome!

Please let us know how it works!


----------



## Category6

CoveredUp said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Please let us know how it works!


will do


----------



## Spots and Dots

"you might be a ******* if your duck boat has more growing on it that your yard"


----------



## chocolatedog

*nice duck blind*

Nice job, looks great. My buddy did something similar a couple of years ago on his lease. He left it out while he wasn't using it, and had a problem with snakes getting into it. Nothing like doing the water moccasin shuffle at 530 in the morning.


----------



## shallowsporter

badazz - great idea. Hope you hammer them after all that work.


----------



## bspeegle

Where are you going to put it and how are you goin to get it there?


----------



## justinsfa

GatorTrax makes a full rig kinda like that.... just heavier stuff...

http://gatortraxboats.com/Gator%20Hide.htm

Make sure to really preach safety on that rig.... Light aluminum boat with guys doing quick movements can be a disaster with shotgun barrels swinging around.

If its gets a little iffy, put up pieces of cane (vertically lke posts) between each hunter to keep the barrels facing forward. Sometimes a visual/physical reminder of where that barrel doesnt need to be pointing can do the trick.

We do this on our land based layout blind setups to keep us coming back home to our families safe and sound.

Low profile is the key, and son, you have got that down! Gonna be plenty of birds dropped out of that thing!


----------

